# Jighead storage



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

After getting very frustrated having to reorganise my plano box after every trip i looked for an a easier, neater and waterproof way to store my jigheads.
Bought a couple of fly boxes online, wonder why i hadnt done this years ago??


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Great idea   
I think I'll be copying that one. 
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i think u just changed my life... im never going to be the same again :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Genius! so simple.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

how much?

what size?

and where from?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The small jig tray would see me drain it dry in about 3 hours or so chasing bream and jacks up here. I am yet to tie on a head heavier than 3/8 oz for anything.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

jokinna said:


> how much?
> 
> what size?
> 
> and where from?


 Streamworks Foam Fly Box Storage Sys. for Larger Flies 
On Ebay from Fly fishing discounters US$12.99 
Couldnt find anything in aus the same size for a sane price!


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

with jig heads I put them into old white film canisters and a little 'Talc & rice' mixture to keep the moisture away, then these canisters get lables with the DYMO lable maker and then go into a Plano tacklebox... I think its the 3000size, one canister per slot, and these stay seated, are easy to find and super resistant to moisture, even when taken out on the yak...


----------

